# Humor: Conan Uppleva Video



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Well I get, The uploader has not made this video available in your country. :rant:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

You can't get Conan videos down under? I wonder how or why they would filter that? :scratch:


----------



## Turbe (Mar 31, 2008)

LOL


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

mechman said:


> You can't get Conan videos down under? I wonder how or why they would filter that?


It probably blocks any non-stateside IP's








Probably an issue of national security :bigsmile:


----------

